# Poodle TWINS?!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, if you must see double, what could be better than two Chagalls? Bet the throw, no matter how snuggly, is not a fraction as good as the real thing, though!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG! I love that throw!!!!! I want one with Molly's picture on it too! Did you have it made or was it a 'find?' It really looks like him if it was!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How cool is that?! Is that really him? If he's in another room, you can always just look at the throw. lol. Very pretty, but especially the real guy. :angel:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> OMG! I love that throw!!!!! I want one with Molly's picture on it too! *Did you have it made or was it a 'find?'* It really looks like him if it was!


It was made_ for_ me by *cavon*!! She took the photo of Chagall and Finnegan together during a visit here a while back. Here's a full view of the throw, my cell photo doesn't do it justice. (It's so big it doesn't fit in the camera frame.) She sent the photo to Shutterfly on-line and they did the rest! She gave it to me as a Christmas present. The quality of the photo and throw in person are AMAZING!! Everyone should have one, and a friend like *cavon* too! Photo Books, Holiday Cards, Photo Cards, Birth Announcements, Photo Printing | Shutterfly   (Watch for their sales, they are phenomenal!!)


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Best Friends*

Chagall (1&2) & your DH and Cavon---what wonderful best friends! :cute: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I had one made of Finnegan from a picture that I took in Chagall's Mom's house for myself too!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cavon said:


> I had one made of Finnegan from a picture that I took in Chagall's Mom's house for myself too!!


:happy: I get such a kick out of seeing the photo you took of Finnegan relaxing on the window box seat at _my_ house on display at _your _house!! (Nice that our homes are color coordinated, eh?!) Our poodles really bring us endless pleasure, don't they?! :biggrin1:

p.s. When Finnie isn't visiting Chagall hogs the window seat!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh heavens, they are just FABULOUS! 

Maybe I could get two, one of each of my ragamuffins, as we have two couches... Then again, mine aren't nearly as photogenic as Chagall and Finnegan! 

Please can I pop over and borrow your window-seat???? Huh??? Can I??? lane: And a photographer.... lol.

Gorgeous dogs justly preserved for posterity


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> Oh heavens, they are just FABULOUS!
> 
> Maybe I could get two, one of each of my ragamuffins, as we have two couches... Then again, mine aren't nearly as photogenic as Chagall and Finnegan!
> 
> ...


Aww, thanks *Maxcat*! The window seat is yours_ any time_. As for Pippin and Puskin, they are indeed photogenic, their beauty shines through to me all the way across the pond!:nod: I think I can hook you up with a friendly *red* spoo owning photographer, no problem!! :wink:


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

So cool! Thanks for sharing them! Great idea for a present.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

What a cool idea for a present. And what could be better than 2 Chagalls.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh my, I know what I'm getting my daughter for her birthday 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Deb,

Since you now have two, may I please have one? It would finish my poodley family quite nicely.....plus I don't have a mini. I would like nothing better than to be a mom of Chagall 2 :adore:.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Deb,
> 
> Since you now have two, may I please have one? It would finish my poodley family quite nicely.....plus I don't have a mini. I would like nothing better than to be a mom of Chagall 2 :adore:.


It's a shame Chagall doesn't live with you, I know he'd always be PERFECTLY groomed if he did! I still aim to have you groom him one of these days, but he will DEFINITELY be coming back home with ME!:nod: Either that, or I'll have to move in you!:wink: (See how poorly I have shaped his TK? I am_ trying_ to grow it long, and band it, _really_ trying to keep the scissors off it, but the "between time" is so not fun for me!!)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Sooo nice!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LOVE that photo! He is stunning !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a fabulous gift, just gorgeous!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That's fabulous! I want one of each of my loved ones!!

(Manxcat - your babies are stunning, too. They would make a lovely throw!)


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

They are really soft and sooooo comfy to snuggle up in!!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

The blanket of Chagall is incredible! The girls could sure snuggle up to that cute man!!

Sylvia & the Girls! :kiss:


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan wants the girls to cuddle up in his blanket with him, Sylvia....oh, he just said that Chagall can come too!!!


----------

